# Alita: Battle Angel



## Queen Vag (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, as in the manga Battle Angel Alita.
Yes, as in the Avatar/Titanic James Cameron.

The film has been in works for many years now, since 2003 about. 


Here's an update from December 15th:


> MTV's next "Behind The Screen" special airs this week (Wednesday, 4 PM EST) with bunches of new footage and interviews from some of the hottest upcoming films, including James Cameron's blockbuster 3-D adventure "Avatar." When we sat down with Cameron recently to discuss his plans for "Avatar," we also had to ask about another project that's been on his radar: an adaptation of Yukito Kishiro's popular manga, "Battle Angel Alita."
> 
> Following the adventures of a robotic warrior rescued from the scrapheap by a scientist, it stands to reason that Cameron's groundbreaking "Avatar" filmmaking tech could be put to good use on "Alita."
> 
> ...


Click this


Here's a more recent update from this Februrary, specifying that Cameron plans on doing it after _Avatar 2_:


> Speaking to MTV recently, Avatar co-producer Jon Landau revealed that director and producer James Cameron and he will most likely bring Yukito Kishiro's Battle Angel Alita to the silver screen after the duo complete the Avatar 2. According to Landau, "...['Battle Angel'] is something that Jim is very, very passionate about. It was actually brought to our attention by another filmmaker, Guillermo del Toro; Guillermo saw those things in the property that he thought would really relate to Jim, and Jim responded to it immediately.?
> 
> Landau also revealed that he wants to explore several themes in the adaptation, stating "What does it mean to be human? What does it mean to fall in love? Are you human if you have a heart? Are you human if you have a mind? Or are you human if you just have a body? It?s a journey of self-discovery for a young girl.?  He also jested about the film's title, stating it will not retain the same name as the manga simply because all of Cameron's films have begun with either the letter T or the letter A.  Landau would like the film to be re-arranged to be Alita: Battle Angel.
> 
> In the past few months, several interviews with Cameron have lead to conflicting reports about his work post-Avatar, mentioning titles such as The Dive and The Last Train from Hiroshima as candidates.  Cameron also confirmed he is re-writing the original script penned by Laeta Kalogridis.


Return of the Evil Dead

what are your thoughts?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

Enjoyed the first half of the manga, didn't care for second half. But I'm still excited.


----------



## Queen Vag (Feb 27, 2010)

normally I'm a naysayer when it comes to Hollywood adaptions of popular anime and manga (Dragonball left a bad taste in my mouth) but I'm willing to trust James Cameron with this. I can't really see him fucking up.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 27, 2010)

If this ends up sucking, blood will rain


----------



## Harihara (Feb 27, 2010)

^ lol agreed

I hope he doesn't mess this up


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as he doesn't write it I'm fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

Why? Can't be any worse then the second half anyway


----------



## Godot (Feb 27, 2010)

He's only covering the first 3 volumes, and if all goes to plan, he'll make a trilogy. It can't possibly be that bad, because the problem with Avatar was the shitty plot, but now he has manga material to work with.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't imagine he could fuck up the basic plot, the action or the visuals.

The rest I'm not so sure about.


----------



## ez (Feb 27, 2010)

old news

still greatly disappointed 

cameron is just a money grubbing whore


----------



## Queen Vag (Feb 27, 2010)

Godot said:


> He's only covering the first 3 volumes, and if all goes to plan, he'll make a trilogy. It can't possibly be that bad, because the problem with Avatar was the shitty plot, but now he has manga material to work with.


which works, because imo, the storyline to Battle Angel superior to the one to Avatar.


ezx said:


> old news
> 
> still greatly disappointed
> 
> cameron is just a money grubbing whore



well, it can't possible be worse than Dragonball


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

Val said:


> which works, because imo, the storyline to Battle Angel superior to the one to Avatar.
> 
> 
> *well, it can't possible be worse than Dragonball*



or Street Fighter: Chun Li for that matter.


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

He loves that manga apparently.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah Cameron is a big fan of the movie and in many ways Avatar and its sequels will work to both develop the tech he will use and Fund other movies he wants to do

So I'm down


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2010)

I just read about this on wikipedia, and it says Avatar was just a training ground for this movie. 

Well, at least we know the visuals would be good for this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

This has been a given for ten years now. Unfortunately we'll have to wait till he makes Avatar 2...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2010)

At worst it will be entertaining, at best it will be a masterpiece.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 28, 2010)

Heh..the visuals will be mindblowing,and he will finally return to the robots and humanity theme that made him known to the world.

Can you see the action scenes involving Alita versus a huge opponent and she starts doing the Panzer Kunst with truly superhuman strenght and agility? 

This movie will make shitloads of money..


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2010)

i'd love it if he'd skip avatar 2, but ohh well if he needs more practice, by all means do it

i want space, robots and shits and giggles


----------



## Queen Vag (Feb 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> This has been a given for ten years now. Unfortunately we'll have to wait till he makes Avatar 2...


which means we wait another decade



mystictrunks said:


> At worst it will be entertaining, at best it will be a masterpiece.


The graphics will be fantastic
If he follows the storyline accordingly, then the movie will be good.


Ciupy said:


> Heh..the visuals will be mindblowing,and he will finally return to the robots and humanity theme that made him known to the world.
> 
> Can you see the action scenes involving Alita versus a huge opponent and she starts doing the Panzer Kunst with truly superhuman strenght and agility?
> 
> This movie will make shitloads of money..



I imagine it'd establish a huge following, like Avatar

I heard Alita's going to be CG-animated


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 22, 2010)

at least it wont have cheap special effects.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

Never read the manga or anything, and I don't even know what it's about, but I'll still watch the movie. Always a sucker for anything based off anime or manga.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 22, 2010)

Even though I didn't really like Avatar that much, I feel like that he's one of the only few that can give live-action anime movies any justice.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Even though I didn't really like Avatar that much, I feel like that he's one of the only few that can give live-action anime movies any justice.



Truer words.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Even though I didn't really like Avatar that much, I feel like that he's one of the only few that can give live-action anime movies any justice.


 It's going to be all computer CGI and in 3d.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 23, 2010)

Battle Angel Alita. *_*
Well we'll just have to trust the guy who made Avatar 
HELL YES! Can't wait


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Just remember to bring your 3d glasses.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll bring my X-ray glasses.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

So apparently James Cameron finally decided to pass on making this.  And he handed it off to Robert freaking Rodriguez????  What a huge downgrade!  I thought Cameron loved the property?  Why the hell would he do this???

I think this was a deliberate F you to the fans.  No one is excited about Avatar.  Every time Cameron does a Q and A to build hype for Avatar he gets questions about Battle Angel.  I think it pissed him off.  And I think this is his revenge.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2015)

Fuck you James Cameron and your basic ass Pocahontas rip off franchise


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So apparently James Cameron finally decided to pass on making this.  And he handed it off to Robert freaking Rodriguez????  What a huge downgrade!  I thought Cameron loved the property?  Why the hell would he do this???
> 
> I think this was a deliberate F you to the fans.  No one is excited about Avatar.  Every time Cameron does a Q and A to build hype for Avatar he gets questions about Battle Angel.  I think it pissed him off.  And I think this is his revenge.



Robert Rodriguez...?

I'd rather this not be made at all.

Also,I liked Avatar and I still can't believe how disappointing is that James Cameron is going to spend the rest of his career churning out sequels for that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 15, 2015)

Yep it is true.



> *SIN CITY Director Robert Rodriguez Set To Helm ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL*
> 
> Twentieth Century Fox has announced that James Cameron and Jon Landau will produce a big-screen adaptation of Yukito Kishiro's acclaimed Battle Angel Alita (it seems they've tinkered with the title for the movie) manga series, with Robert Rodriguez now in negotiations to direct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Fuck you James Cameron and your basic ass Pocahontas rip off franchise


I agree man.  Avatar is the highest grossing film of all time.  But do you know anyone that is a fan of the film?  Has anyone mentioned it to you recently?  I swear man.  It is fucking hard to find a fan of Avatar at this point.

BAA was Cameron's chance to do something fun and different.  He chose the cash though.  So much for being an artist.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm surprised to find that as many people as there are on social media and such are actually excited by this revelation.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2015)

Eat shit, Cameron. 

At least give it to some like Blomkamp.  At the very least we'll get some cool ass tech designs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes?!

NOOOO!!!!
James cameron should be making this movie, Not Robert Rodriguez!

Look, I loved Machete and sin city was cool but Robert it's not the guy for these kind of movies. He will never give it the justice that Cameron was going to give it.

Seriously, I bet this is happening because of his Avatar stuff. I loved Avatar but this is way out of control! James Cameron, get a fucking grip!



Ema Skye said:


> Even though I didn't really like Avatar that much, I feel like that he's one of the only few that can give live-action anime movies any justice.



So much for him being revolutionary again and beggining the age of Manga hitting the cinemas.

If his avatar sequels are mehh and Battle Angel is mehh, it will be god awful but sort of divine retribution for him going all cash greedy.
FFS, he could had made Battle Angel in this 6/7 years that he took after doing Avatar.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 16, 2015)

> But do you know anyone that is a fan of the film?



I think it feels weird because cameron has taken so long to follow it up.

I also think there are guys that can't think of any one person who likes it because all of their friends agree it was a ripoff. Don't be that guy. That guy is beside himself trying to figure out how Transformers makes $583 billion hundred thousand dollars because, like, nobody he knows likes those movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2015)

Rodriguez must have passion for the franchise. I don't get the obsession Cameron has for Avatar though. The film really has nothing more to tell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2015)

Cameron 

Whats next?? Will he takeover the Transformers franchise?


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Rodriguez must have passion for the franchise. I don't get the obsession Cameron has for Avatar though. The film really has nothing more to tell.



Right? what story could he possibly tell that'd reel audiences in?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> Right? what story could he possibly tell that'd reel audiences in?



Alita.

Avatar it's cool and all but making that many movies? this guy it's just pushing it waay to much. He should finish the A-A-A triology with Alita.

Aliens, Avatar and now Alita is what it should had been.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 17, 2015)

If Rodriguez is directing, at least there will be some funny hyper violence .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

Hope this so done correctly and it is good


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2015)

God going from Cameron to Rodriguez is such a massive downgrade especially modern Rodriguez


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

I honestly can't imagine a more massive downgrade.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

let's not get crazy now


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

Just remember to bring your 3d glasses.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2015)

Sad news, indeed.

At least perhaps now it'll actually get made...just a shame it will be nowhere near as good as it could have been. Cameron says him and Rodriguez are spitballing ideas and getting excited about it together...well, I won't hold my breath on Cameron having his hands too deep in this project anymore.

I now expect "Sin City: Battle Angel".

Have been looking forward to this for years, so it's a pretty big disappointment. However, it could have been worse. They could have announced it was being done by a group of nobodies as a miniseries for SyFy or FX.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 12, 2015)

Cameron just wants more money really. BAA was supposed to be made after the first Avatar film but apparently due to the positive reaction (must be the $2.7 billion generated lol) the film garnered, he decided to make more. 

"My intention when I made Avatar was to do Battle Angel next. However, the positive feedback for Avatar and the support of the message of Avatar, encouraged me to do more of those films."


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2015)

At least Rodriguez is likely to have Cameron's technology and studios for Alita since he's still bound to be Executive Producer, and a flop would still look bad on him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Cameron just wants more money really. BAA was supposed to be made after the first Avatar film but apparently due to the positive reaction (must be the $2.7 billion generated lol) the film garnered, he decided to make more.
> 
> "My intention when I made Avatar was to do Battle Angel next. However, the positive feedback for Avatar and the support of the message of Avatar, encouraged me to do more of those films."



Bstard, he could have finished Alita by now and then stuck in his Avatar hole forever. But no, all he will ever do now is Avatar films.
This sucks man, I was really looking for manga into the big screen. Rodriguez just doesnt have the balls nor the audacity to make this without silly cgi spam. He has never done anything with hyper big budget.

I really hope to be wrong tought but, oh well.
I wonder if Cameron is having second toughts.



Law said:


> At least Rodriguez is likely to have Cameron's technology and studios for Alita since he's still bound to be Executive Producer, and a flop would still look bad on him.



If this happens then he had it coming, for forsaking his baby project. "Taking this project to my grave" My ASS!"

You will never have a GUNM soundtrack by Yoko Kanno.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2016)

shortlist for lead role is apparently down to Zendaya, Maika Monroe, and Rose Salazar.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2016)

It will be disappointing without Cameron directing.  Let's not even feign enthusiasm Stunna.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2016)

I didn't even imply enthusiasm, let alone pretend to be enthused


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Fuck you James Cameron and your basic ass Pocahontas rip off franchise


All this salt!
Cant beat the Jimbo!
Link removed
And if you only knew that Pocahontas it's a rip off of the real Conquest of Mexico with Hernan Cortez and La malinche! This storie it's something that you will never be able to understand.


Anyways without Jim Cam this project will most likely be sort of like sin city cgi spam fest mehh. It is also probable that Jim and Robert's relation with get scarred because of creative differences.
I can smell it from kilometers away just like those T-rexes from TLW would.

I loved avatar but passing down GUNM Alita Gally was a mistake!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2016)

Mahershala Ali joins the cast


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't care anymore its dead to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 8, 2017)

My God, those eyes, what have they done?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2017)

james cameron is a fuckin waterhead moron

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh yeah....this is a thing.


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 8, 2017)

Them googly eyes.

The CG doesn't blend very well with the real life shots.

But it looks very faithful to the manga which I should re read sometime.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2017)

@Jello Biafra


----------



## JFF (Dec 8, 2017)

What is the opinion on the trailer ?


I am not so sure what to make with it. When you look at the people involved, its dammed to be good. The cast is brilliant. For the CGI, its not mine so far. It looks very raw. If you use something like that in Avatar vs. Real World -- not sure. The big eyes decision is pretty bold in my view. And actually not a bad idea (yet so simple). It certainly draws attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Dec 8, 2017)

I remember this manga. 

I’m not really a fan of the CGI design liberties they took here on the eyes.  Either go hyper realistic on the character design or not at all. Almost feels like Alita is a walking cartoon.


----------



## JFF (Dec 8, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I remember this manga.
> 
> I’m not really a fan of the CGI design liberties they took here on the eyes.  Either go hyper realistic on the character design or not at all. Almost feels like Alita is a walking cartoon.



To be admitted, its probably still early on. Remember the first CGI on Gits.


----------



## NO (Dec 8, 2017)

It is definitely still early, they can fix her up. Seems like I wasn’t the only one bothered by the eyes, a lot of articles on the trailer are criticizing it.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 8, 2017)

GOOGLY EYES ALITA


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

I bailed when Cameron decided he wouldn’t direct.


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2017)

She looks cute


----------



## Arishem (Dec 8, 2017)

They might be taking a Frankenstein's monster approach with Alita. Shit, she's less human than he is.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 9, 2017)

Those eyes just look so... weird. Can't say I like the way they look much. But the rest looks ok.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 9, 2017)

The rest seems ok but those eyes. I will agree with another user who said that she looks like a walking cartoon. Have a feeling not a lot of people are going to like this. But there is sure lots of potential.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2017)

Animu eyes I can handle
The fact that it is called Alita: Battle Angel rather than Battle Angel Alita is far more triggering for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2017)

the uncanny valley anime eyes 

I guess he figured if she was more CG it would be easier for her to do action scenes rather than a full live person.



Dayscanor said:


> Them googly eyes.
> 
> The CG doesn't blend very well with the real life shots.
> 
> But it looks very faithful to the manga which I should re read sometime.


I actually think it blends pretty well.

Some background shots need to be improved like when they're in the junkyard but ehhhh still looks alright.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Butcher (Dec 9, 2017)

Holy shit those eyes....

Seeing this also reminds me that I need to read the manga sometime.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2017)

Its supposed to imply that she's super different and artificial


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 9, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Animu eyes I can handle
> The fact that it is called Alita: Battle Angel rather than Battle Angel Alita is far more triggering for me


Tbh, just Alita or Battle Angel would have sounded better imo. Both of them together sound a bit off.
Anyway, at least I hope since the movie is coming out, that maybe they might make a new anime, OVA or something.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 9, 2017)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Those eyes just look so... weird. Can't say I like the way they look much. But the rest looks ok.



Here's a trick: try imaging her skin as blue with speckles and faint stripes.

In other words, I think Cameron just made a Human-Na'vi hybrid with Alita's face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2017)

i'll def pirate this if only because i've always been a fan of Cyberpunk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

I actually like the eyes.


----------



## Glued (Dec 10, 2017)

Hollywood, just stop...its time to stop.

Somebody please call Filthy Frank to tell these guys to stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm just curious what the thought process was behind having her have gigantic eyes.

It's like they don't realize that big eyes are just a stylistic choice from manga artists. In verse, her having big eyes doesn't give any advantage of any sort.

if it's just to emphasize that she's not human then they could have done that in various ways. Heck her exposed robotic limbs are plenty enough to suggest that.

Yeah I think Hollywood should stay clear of manga adaptations for a while. Next they're going to ruin Akira.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

Dayscanor said:


> It's like they don't realize that big eyes are just a stylistic choice from manga artists.


Maybe this is also a "stylistic choice ".


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe this is also a "stylistic choice ".


But logically she should have normal eyes in verse.Like all the other characters.

And clearly that doesn't sit well with the majority of people. You should see the reddit thread.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 11, 2017)

Emphasizing her inhumanity with bug eyes is dumb as hell when the audience will learn Alita's deal minutes into the movie. Imo, giving her perfect skin and overly shiny hair would've been enough.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 12, 2017)

Not a fan of the eyes but not really put off by them either if the rest is done right. It looks interesting enough maybe cos I dunno the source material...  

There's potential but will it live up to it, who knows.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2017)

Am I the only one that finds her face incredibly disturbing and unsettling?
I am sorry but I just cant watch this, I am so sorry james.

The cast and production seem amazing and top notch, however why Rodriguez? He is godlike when it comes to low budget but when it's big budget then crap like spie kids comes to my mind.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 13, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Am I the only one that finds her face incredibly disturbing and unsettling?



We have literally been talking about that for the last two pages.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2017)

Thread already exists _sadmin_


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2017)

way too freaking spooky.


----------



## JFF (Dec 13, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Thread already exists _sadmin_



Somebody may combine then; I did not saw. Thanks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 13, 2017)

came in here just to post this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 13, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Somebody may combine then; I did not saw. Thanks.



*waves hand*

it is done


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2017)

Dayscanor said:


> I'm just curious what the thought process was behind having her have gigantic eyes.


james cameron: buhh alita gotta have big eyes cuz she has big eyes in the drawings

everyone else: i think that's just a stylistic-

james cameron: buhhh time to shit myself


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2017)

more like james cameron faps to big eyes


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 16, 2017)

I wonder what Hollywood has against at least trying to cast a non-white actor for the lead in an anime adaptation.

Like I get it, the market is white, but at this point it should be a no brainer to at least try going diverse lead. The last couple of whitewashed projects first criticisms is that it's whitewashed.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 16, 2017)

Is it even white-washing in this case? I mean IIRC the manga doesn't even take place in Japan. Also isn't the actress a Latino?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 16, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> I wonder what Hollywood has against at least trying to cast a non-white actor for the lead in an anime adaptation.
> 
> Like I get it, the market is white, but at this point it should be a no brainer to at least try going diverse lead. The last couple of whitewashed projects first criticisms is that it's whitewashed.



Alita is set in a post-apocalyptic USA.


----------



## Amol (Dec 16, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Animu eyes I can handle
> The fact that it is called Alita: Battle Angel rather than Battle Angel Alita is far more triggering for me


Cameron can't make movies unless they are T&A.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 16, 2017)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Is it even white-washing in this case? I mean IIRC the manga doesn't even take place in Japan. Also isn't the actress a Latino?





the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Alita is set in a post-apocalyptic USA.



Not Latino, and there are Asian Americans who live in the U.S.A.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 16, 2017)

This reminds me,
I gotta rewätch RR's 90's movies
Salma Hayek in her prime
What  an absolute goddess she was   

A while back, me and  a pal watched The Mask of Zorro
He said Catherine Zita Jones was hotter than Salma in FDTD
All respect and love to CZJ,
But I had to fight him right then and there




Amol said:


> Cameron can't make movies unless they are T&A.



I read one of his statements about that,
But didn't get it till it was spelled out like that


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2017)

Salma Hayek has the hairiest armpits and vagina in the entire world


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 24, 2018)

New trailer dropping for the most anticipated blockbuster surefire mainstream hit of 2018.


This is the last big budget movie I'm interested in this year. Looks odd and different. And I don't know what the studio's thinking with its release date because it's going to get curbstomped on all sides. I think the best bet is it doing Ready Player One numbers when all is said and done. 

I don't expect this to be the first breakout anime live action hit, but I'm hoping it's still going to be the first well received quality (western) anime live action. I'm excited about it. Even if it has jennifer connelly, who stopped trying a long time ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2018)

The new trailer didn't do much for me. 

The first trailer at least stood out as odd and unconventional, but this new one just kind of made the movie resemble a traditional action blockbuster. I'm still intrigued by the movie though and hope it turns out good. The trailer still has some cool visuals.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 24, 2018)

The eyes don't look bad as they did in the initial trailer, they seem to be blend nicely in most of the shots. Action is definitely sweet but I'm not sure if this Alita can evoke the same emotions as manga Alita. Still, this one looks a bit cartoon-ish. 

I've noticed they haven't shown anything about the Motorball sport, I guess that's probably the biggest thing in the film. I remember Cameron saying Motorball was one of the main reasons why he wanted to make this film.

Vector has a bigger role here, iirc he had a small role in the manga as a shady, underworld broker.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2018)

Doctor Octopus vibes from the baddie


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 24, 2018)

Why didn't the old bastard Cameron direct this film too? 

He's the producer and even wrote the screenplay for it, smh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Why didn't the old bastard Cameron direct this film too?
> 
> He's the producer and even wrote the screenplay for it, smh



Cause he only wants to make Avatar movies now...maybe one day, they'll actually come out...


----------



## Mob (Jul 24, 2018)

This movie better be good


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> And I don't know what the studio's thinking with its release date.


Most cameron movies are released around december but it is probably the studio having no faith in the movie. I cant blame them tbh, the disturbing look of alita isnt really inviting nor pleasing to look at. Unlike Avatar.


----------



## JFF (Jul 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The new trailer didn't do much for me.
> 
> The first trailer at least stood out as odd and unconventional, but this new one just kind of made the movie resemble a traditional action blockbuster. I'm still intrigued by the movie though and hope it turns out good. The trailer still has some cool visuals.



I liked this trailer more; but again, its tough to tell how this movie will work out. Yet, I have high hopes.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks better than Avatar.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks marginally better (I think her eyes are a bit smaller?) and the action looks on-point, but still sceptical of the director. And it's releasing in a *packed* December, fuck.


----------



## Amol (Jul 25, 2018)

I loved the new trailer. 
It is quite clear that they are purposefully going for that unnatural inhuman look. Well considering the very theme of manga that is infact smart choice. Alita shouldn't look like normal human. 
I have high hopes from this.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Cause he only wants to make Avatar movies now...maybe one day, they'll actually come out...



Screw Avatar   he should've just completed this film given he's invested more than anyone else (let's be honest, Rodriguez is just following Cameron's orders lol) since he's the producer and the writer...

but Cameron has to have a @RAGING BONER for Avatar


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 25, 2018)

Honestly these Avatar films are eating up Cameron's _*peak *_as a director. He's 63, when Avatar *5!* () comes out he's gonna be 70...15 years worth of filmmaking could've gone into other films after Avatar 1.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Honestly these Avatar films are eating up Cameron's _*peak *_as a director. He's 63, when Avatar *5!* () comes out he's gonna be 70...15 years worth of filmmaking could've gone into other films after Avatar 1.


He is filming them all at the same time, so most likely he will be free at 66 ot 67.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2018)

I saw the new trailer before MI:6


----------



## James Bond (Jul 28, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> He is filming them all at the same time, so most likely he will be free at 66 ot 67.


Seems like a recipe for a disaster to be honest.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Seems like a recipe for a disaster to be honest.


For his producing projects that is. Cant blame him, the guy needs me.


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

I am hyped for this movie!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a damn poster. And it looks like they might have adjusted down her big eyes yet again.

Time for the marketing to kick another angle too, because whatever they were trying before wasn't working. I'm sure some of the move to feb has to do with the crowded christmas and Disney looking out for its properties (mary poppins), but I wonder if the studio started getting more positive feedback about the 'romance' or boy/girl angle in the trailers and it gave them a bright idea about refocusing the marketing and targeting valentine's day. Black panther and deadpool both opened big in feb, so it doesn't have to be a dump month. It's opening a little close to captain marvel, but fingers crossed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2018)

February is becoming a wild card month, so the change doesn't really concern me. The trailers have presented it as a quasi-romance, so yeah, it could be targeting valentine's day for that reason.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like they will be re-sizing her eyes this time. Seriously the big ass eyes was cringe and irritating to the human eyesight. Glad they got rid of that stupid instagram filter.

She now looks like 10 million times better.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 14, 2018)

New trailer released


And it's the worst one yet.  

Marketing department's shook. They're scrambling.


----------



## Mob (Nov 15, 2018)

did her eyes got even bigger


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2018)

I liked it. 
They are focusing on 'what makes you a human' part which is basically core of manga. Alita's entire existence is about finding whether she is machine or human. The feelings she has are real or just programming? 
Well at least she has a brain. Rest of the 'humanity' has chips instead of brain but they have real body. It is complicated shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2018)

The dialogue sounds so hokey though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 15, 2018)

Trailer's just put together badly.

Like, that rooftop sequence with her and boy. I'm just an insignificant girl. He tells her that's what they want you to think. When he tells alita that, she's seen laughing / smiling and looking happy beside him.

Then they cut to a scene where she's screaming 'NO!' and slamming her hand on the table.

The trailer's trying to show this sequence where alita feels like she's not special or something and then gets angry and screams 'NO!', except the main rooftop scene they picked to showcase most of that dialogue has her looking calm and happy and even smiling and laughing.

 you doing trailer people


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2018)

I think the new trailer looks good but I am not feeling any hype for it yet. If there is hype, a movie does not need to be really good to be successful. Here, it will depends much of the overall quality. But can this go wrong with the people involved along with 3 Oscar winners playing in it ?

We will see, when its out.

For the timeline -- there is not much competition which has potential then.

First week none at all. Second, another "How to Train your Dragon" which will do not so good (I think). Third, there is Captain Marvel -- which is pretty much tough to estimate. I think it will be the worst Marvel up to date. No hype nor does it look very interesting too. Yet, Comic Movies sell. And in forth week Dumbo arrives --- which will be a hit.

Especially because Dumbo is just one week after Captain Marvel (two Disney Movies), Captain Marvel is very questionable. There is no real point in two PG 13 Movies from the same studio in two weeks unless one is crap (which I assume).


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 17, 2018)

I am excited, i don't care what anyone says, if it's not preachy i will proibably watch it.


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2018)

New Trailer is out -- and that looks really good.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 16, 2018)

Yeah, this international trailer is better than the last one.

The clip that came out though... But clips are always bad for some reason. Always overly edited, off flow. I'm not reading into it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2018)

This movie has "flop" written all over it


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This movie has "flop" written all over it



I doubt that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2018)

You may.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> You may.


Mbxx has spoken.

Now prostrate yourself in forgiveness


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 21, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> I doubt that.


The trailer is fine but her eyes looks like it was from an anime.

The new trailer does look ok since  also there is christoph waltz .


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2018)

Jesse said:


> The trailer is fine but her eyes looks like it was from an anime.
> 
> The new trailer does look ok since  also there is christoph waltz .


Still people find her eyes disturbing, that's a box office killer thing that they are insisting upon.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

How much did this cost?  I tend to agree with gesy.  I think it could be another Mortal Engines.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How much did this cost?  I tend to agree with gesy.  I think it could be another Mortal Engines.


Around 200 million. And keep and mind that anime/manga adaptations usually don't do so well and this will be competing with the Lego movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Around 200 million. And keep and mind that anime/manga adaptations usually don't do so well and this will be competing with the Lego movie.


Ghost in the Shell.  A more popular property.  With maybe the biggest female action star in the world.  Only managed $170m WW.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ghost in the Shell.  A more popular property.  With maybe the biggest female action star in the world.  Only managed $170m WW.


Pork in the shell was terriblw tbh. Hollywood still does not understand anime. And JC probably will loose some money out of this.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ghost in the Shell.  A more popular property.  With maybe the biggest female action star in the world.  Only managed $170m WW.



It didn't have Cameron's name appearing on the promotion. Casuals will see his name on this property and just go to watch it.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 22, 2018)

When was the last time audiences were into ugly cyberpunk aesthetics anyways? It's not that the cgi looks worse than, what, aquaman, but aquaman is rendering bright and colorful stuff while alita is showing a bunch of strange and ugly looking cyborgs and scrapyards. Can't even remember any popular dystopian settings since matrix. The young adult dystopia movies never caught on either even when the YA properties were hot off twilight and harry potter.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 22, 2018)

There's a big audience that's been feeding Michael Bay billions for his robot films doing the same old shit for years and this actually looks better, and obviously different given Alita has an actual story and themes to explore. But unfortunately this won't get the same gains.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It didn't have Cameron's name appearing on the promotion. Casuals will see his name on this property and just go to watch it.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.


Casuals dont jizz at the name of cameron. Last time they heard that name was 10 years ago.
This movie will be an interesting experiment to test that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> There's a big audience that's been feeding Michael Bay billions for his robot films doing the same old shit for years and this actually looks better, and obviously different given Alita has an actual story and themes to explore. But unfortunately this won't get the same gains.


Bats movies try to be sexy - hence the sexy bimbos starring there - whilst alita looks freaking disturbing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Casuals dont jizz at the name of cameron. Last time they heard that name was 10 years ago.
> This movie will be an interesting experiment to test that.



It's not like Cameron's name is a guarantee. Does anyone remember "Sanctum"? Did anyone else even see "Sanctum"? I don't think producing credits are ever really that bankable anymore. If "Battle Angel" succeeds or fails, I doubt Cameron's namesake will be the reason. 



Suigetsu said:


> Bats movies try to be sexy - hence the sexy bimbos starring there - whilst alita looks freaking disturbing.



Pretty much. It's why "Bumblebee" isn't doing as good as Bayformers in spite of getting good reviews. "Transformers" might be a shitty franchise, but it knows its target audience enough to successfully market itself to them...even when it's being deceptive...I really don't know who "Battle Angel" is for.

Fans of the anime? It's not that big of an audience. 

Couples? Some of the trailers are selling it as a romance...but robots fighting generally aren't a turn-on...

An Action movie? There is certainly action, but fans of that genre won't like having to waddle through the romance to get to the spectacle either.

It's ultimately hard to say, but I feel like its box office prospects are at a disadvantage. The only conversation that ever seems to surround this movie is whether or not those eyes are too big. "Avatar", "Titanic"...and well, James Cameron's actual films...usually are accompanied by a lot of hype. Like "Avatar" or not, everyone was pumped to see it based on the conversations everyone was having. 

My prediction is...if it's good, it won't be more than a minor box office hit...but probably will be a minor bomb like "Blade Runner" was. If it's bad, it will tank hard.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 27, 2018)

Saw the trailer while at the theater for Aquaman.
I must say, the trailer impressed me, Alita was a badass with a background story that will be expressed throughout the movie.

Special effects looked awesome from just the trailer, so that's a good sign. I also noticed how big her eyes were, not sure if I like it yet or not.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2018)

Wait they put 200mil into this? 

They must be banking on Cameron's name alone.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 30, 2018)

Tv spots look awesome.



Imagine said:


> Wait they put 200mil into this?
> 
> They must be banking on Cameron's name alone.



$150 because rodriguez finished way under budget, as usual. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Clint eastwood is also an 'efficient' director who could probably use a bit more, I don't know, perfectionism.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> $150 because rodriguez finished way under budget, as usual. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Clint eastwood is also an 'efficient' director who could probably use a bit more, I don't know, perfectionism.


It was supposed to be higher!? 

That number still baffles me. It could explode in China I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2018)

Imagine said:


> It was supposed to be higher!?
> 
> That number still baffles me. It could explode in China I guess.



yeah I agree. Anime isn't mainstream enough in the west to guarantee enough money to overcome that budget, much less an anime that has a cult reputation...If Spielberg was directing, I could see that budget. if James Cameron was directing, I could see that budget. Hell, even if Michael Bay was at the helm, I'd get it. But Robert Rodriguez? I mean, he's made some excellent stuff, but nothing like this and I can't remember the last real hit he had. The movie must be armed with something bankable. 

If the source popular in China?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> yeah I agree. Anime isn't mainstream enough in the west to guarantee enough money to overcome that budget, much less an anime that has a cult reputation...If Spielberg was directing, I could see that budget. if James Cameron was directing, I could see that budget. Hell, even if Michael Bay was at the helm, I'd get it. But Robert Rodriguez? I mean, he's made some excellent stuff, but nothing like this and I can't remember the last real hit he had. The movie must be armed with something bankable.
> 
> If the source popular in China?


It's from Japan and it's reasonably popular there, but China has some unpredictable grossing estimates from time to time. So its entirely up in the air but it definitely won't get that budget back in the states.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2018)

>anime isn't mainstream enough in the west

>literally the top grossing everything in entertainment contains some animu shit from Japan

no it's more like the more niche anime titles aren't mainstream enough for casual normie scum to go to the movies for


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2018)

The World said:


> >anime isn't mainstream enough in the west
> 
> >literally the top grossing everything in entertainment contains some animu shit from Japan
> 
> no it's more like the more niche anime titles aren't mainstream enough for casual normie scum to go to the movies for



If you say so. I am just saying that there hasn't been a single anime adaptation that has made that kind of money...unless I'm forgetting something...and they even more-or-less severed the manga connection in "Edge of Tomorrow" when they changed the name. 

Even video game adaptations, in spite of their stigma, have grossed decent money from time to time. 



Imagine said:


> It's from Japan and it's reasonably popular there, but China has some unpredictable grossing estimates from time to time. So its entirely up in the air but it definitely won't get that budget back in the states.



I always heard that it didn't do well in Japan, but did well in the States?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2019)

As if this movie didn't look garbage enough, it now has exclusive merchandising rights so you're stuck with works of art like this for awhile. No new stuff based on the manga.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2019)

Imagine said:


> It's from Japan and it's reasonably popular there, but China has some unpredictable grossing estimates from time to time. So its entirely up in the air but it definitely won't get that budget back in the states.


Specially with that instagram filter of her eyes, which is disturbing AF!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 21, 2019)

This looks like a PS4 cutscene, its a shame. If all the movie characters had anime eyes then it wouldnt be so disturbing IMO. But reactions to the trailers and stuff seem to be mostly about people cringing.
Also "Iron city" instead of the scrapyard, what the fuck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2019)

I saw a TV spot today and they had the 'trailer voice guy' narrating it...I honestly did not realize that they still came out with trailers like that, especially as the voice is hard to take seriously since "Honest Trailers" found its stride.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 21, 2019)

Uncanny Valley: The movie


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I saw a TV spot today and they had the 'trailer voice guy' narrating it...I honestly did not realize that they still came out with trailers like that, especially as the voice is hard to take seriously since "Honest Trailers" found its stride.



You weren't kidding. 


Still hopeful though. If alita disappoints after glass, that's a rough start for my 2019 season.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2019)

Imagine said:


> It's from Japan and it's reasonably popular there, but China has some unpredictable grossing estimates from time to time. So its entirely up in the air but it definitely won't get that budget back in the states.


If china doesnt think its hot - in this case disturbing - then its not gonna do well.
But hey who knows what they think of it to begin with.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2019)

Everything I've seen so far looks terrible, but there might be some substance to the movie and yet surprise me. Not counting on it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2019)

Well the early Rotten Tomatoes reviews haven't been kind. 

For what it's worth though, most of the ones I've read seem more middling than outright negative.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2019)

Color me surprised


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2019)

This is one of those movies where I can't say it ever looked good... but it looked like it had the potential to be great? I will say this -- from the eyes to the presentation of the trailers, even if they were off-putting, at least the movie looked unique. I appreciate films that strive to do something different, to provide a distinct experience.

But it sounds like, based on what I've read, that it's a 'been there, done that' kind of experience. That's somehow the most disappointing part about that. I would rather an ambitious failure than safe mediocrity, but I guess I should wait until I see it myself before passing judgment. 

I'll still see the movie, but I don't know if I'll pursue it in theaters.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2019)

This looks better than GiTs to me which was overwhelmingly disappointing. Certainly visually. I really don't hate Alita. Okay, the eyes are off but only in some of the scenes. She doesn't look horrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah I like the art style..which looks cartoonish..But not . I'll watch due to being depressingly single this February.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> This looks better than GiTs to me which was overwhelmingly disappointing. Certainly visually. I really don't hate Alita. Okay, the eyes are off but only in some of the scenes. She doesn't look horrible.



What is GiTs again?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2019)

Reviews are in, and it...also sucks. Like glass. Low 30s. 

Now I enjoyed glass, but it's disappointing again and this is a terrible start for 2019. 

Aside from godzilla, there are no other interesting blockbusters on the horizon the whole year for nonsuperhero people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What is GiTs again?


Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> also sucks. Like glass.


Wat


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wat



Sucks according to reviews. I liked glass too. You're on your own with venom and shame on you, but I liked glass too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reviews are in, and it...also sucks. Like glass. Low 30s.
> 
> Now I enjoyed glass, but it's disappointing again and this is a terrible start for 2019.
> 
> Aside from godzilla, there are no other interesting blockbusters on the horizon the whole year for nonsuperhero people.


The early start of the year tends to be where the throwaway films are left on.

Movie year doesn't really kick off until April.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Glass isn't supposed to be a blockbuster anyway


----------



## ZE (Feb 1, 2019)

There are a bunch of reviews on youtube channels, and so far, the ones I've seen seem to rate the movie. Obviously it is not a master piece, but it seems to be entertaining enough. I know I'll like it because I'm a sucker for futuristic movies.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Sucks according to reviews. I liked glass too. You're on your own with venom and shame on you, but I liked glass too.


Glass is doing alright in the Box Office so that's a bit surprising.  Admittedly I haven't read many reviews lately.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2019)

People stop caring about reviews all together. And it’s about time those prissy snot nose C lit major graduates get a real job instead of letting us all know how asinine their opinion is.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2019)

What's weird about both alita and glass is the embargos were lifted way ahead of time (especially alita) because apparently the studio thought they would be well received. Instead both movies got hit with 30% right out of the gate.

Although alita's already jumped up almost 20% points, over 50% now, so maybe the bottom line will settle out as more reviews start coming in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, it has creeped up to a 60% on rotten tomatoes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

I think they spent too much money on Alita if the goal was make a profit.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 6, 2019)

Possible I filled in some story blanks and amendments from knowledge of the manga but I thought it was good. Solid action with weight despite the heavy CG.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 7, 2019)

I give this a 7/10

It's a good adaption. There are some changes which I wasn't a fan of but I think the fans who've read the manga will be pretty happy with it. 

Alita is definitely captivating and worthy of being a heroine. She looked awkward at first but when she got in the role (when the action started to kick in) she really looked and felt like a warrior that I know from the manga. I just wish she smiled less when she's talking and looked more stoic. 

Action is easily the best part of the film. Amazing, amazing, amazing. From the moment she registered herself as a bounty hunter and entered the pub to fight everyone, all the action scenes including the Motorball scenes were superb. No problems on that front. 

The only issues I had was with the changes. Hugo in particular. His backstory wasn't fleshed out at all and it's a damn important one with what happened to his brother and their motivation for going up to Tiphares. Here he's just a love interest for Alita. I also wanted to see the scene where he's throwing his money away to the Scrapyard citizens before climbing up to Tiphares but that wasn't there, he just starts climbing just because he wants to go there. Hugo's backstory is pretty huge in relation to himself and Alita so I was annoyed he didn't get fleshed out other than being just a love interest. 

I also hated the Makaku replacement. He wasn't threatening or terrifying as Makaku from the manga. This film would've been better if it was 15 rated instead to show Makaku in all his glory. 

Desty Nova shouldn't have been introduced so early. It became a setup film at the end unfortunately which took the shine away from Vector being the main villain. Mahershala was underused. They could've made him such a good villain with an actor like that. 

Zapan was great though. He gets perfectly humiliated by Alita just like the source material. 

Overall, I enjoyed it. They took a big risk with the ending and I appreciate it.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2019)

If only Jello were here to see this.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm seeing it next Thursday for an early release at the movie theater up the street where I live. Hoping it'll be interesting and intriguing enough.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 8, 2019)

61% by now  and still a lot more reviews to come.Highest rated live action anime adaptation ever?

If it manages to crawl towards 70%...for reference, a 70% non superhero dystopian cyberpunk convoluted anime adaption is the equivalent of a 110% marvel movie, so I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> 61% by now  and still a lot more reviews to come.Highest rated live action anime adaptation ever?
> 
> If it manages to crawl towards 70%...for reference, a 70% non superhero dystopian cyberpunk convoluted anime adaption is the equivalent of a 110% marvel movie, so I'm pretty excited about it.



I don't know about highest rated cuz I cba to research the shit but it's the best manga adaption I've seen. Rosa Salazar was so much better as Alita than ScarJo as Motoko.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

@Shroomsday

Yo dude, given the ending, you think they'll go through with the sequel even if it turns out to be a flop at the box office? I know this was made for the fans specifically so I think they'll definitely go through with it. I didn't expect such a risky ending like that, that's being fully confident


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 8, 2019)

I think they expected a hit but probably figured if it flops then the embarrassment of setting up a sequel and not being able isn't much worse than dealing with a flop. I completely agree they overused Nova, he could have been more subtley referenced so not everyone appears as actual puppets but with their own menace.


----------



## JFF (Feb 9, 2019)

Do not trust the reviews -- its great. I had nothing to complain.

The story is a little bit of everything, but gripping, very good mix of action and story. Very high quality. Cliffhanger ending. I would give it a 10 of 10.

Arguing that this not as good as any Avengers Movie ... well, I am not sure what they are rating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2019)

So this is to blame for why I can't get my Avatar 2?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2019)

Saw the movie. Actually very good!  As expected of RR and Cameron.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole elitist sky city and vaguely Hispanic ground ghetto reminded me of Elysium.

Surprised they got an F-bomb in there!

The scene where Alita was offering Hugo her heart was unsettlingly Yandere.  "I was pretty intense huh?" You're fucking right bitch!

I think we could have done without the Notebook scene.  "You're the most human person I've ever met" *Kiss in the rain*  Was kind of cheesy.

Was surprised how villainly they killed off Jennifer Connelly.  That was nuts.

Hugo's friend getting cut in half was brutal.  I think he was the only non-cyborg to be shown getting sliced like that.  Since Hugo was decapitated off screen.

So now we have to wait years for a sequel after the 4 Avatar movies are done.. Oh well, this was good enough to make me want to start the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

The movie looks awesome.  It’s going to flop at the box office because it was too expensive.  I still hope it does well.


----------



## JFF (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The movie looks awesome.  It’s going to flop at the box office because it was too expensive.  I still hope it does well.



I hope so too. I can just repeat myself. A great movie. No flaw, very entertaining, great CGI and pretty neat 3D effects.

Edit: A the audience scores just confirm how good the movie is.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Best anime movie I can remember.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

Don’t piss off Alita.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2019)

I watched it... and it was surprisingly good! Even the things that the detractors are taking issue with didn't really bug me.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Best anime movie I can remember.



That's such a low bar it might as well be buried.

Also I don't think All You Need is Kill got an anime, at least that I've seen, so I'll allow it.
---
I didn't hate it; I think after Ghost in the Shell and Altered Carbon which fell well into the realm of purely abhorrent adaptations this was positively benign.  The action was nicely handled and well animated, and it didn't really try to make much of it "realistic," thankfully.  

Unfortunately the dialog mostly ranged from mundane to bad and the movie felt overly long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> That's such a low bar it might as well be buried.
> 
> Also I don't think All You Need is Kill got an anime, at least that I've seen, so I'll allow it.
> ---
> ...



Yeah, the only other "good" ones came from Japan. I liked the "Death Note" movies (at least the first 2) and "Gantz" was decent. The "Kenshin" trilogy was awesome, "Bleach" was OK and... shit, what was that strange samurai comedy? "Gintama"! Otherwise, the only ones that really worked were the ones that weren't treated as 'anime adaptations' (Lone Wolf and Cub/Lady Snowblood -- were these even anime though? I know they were manga).


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, the only other "good" ones came from Japan. I liked the "Death Note" movies (at least the first 2) and "Gantz" was decent. The "Kenshin" trilogy was awesome, "Bleach" was OK and... shit, what was that strange samurai comedy? "Gintama"! Otherwise, the only ones that really worked were the ones that weren't treated as 'anime adaptations' (Lone Wolf and Cub/Lady Snowblood -- were these even anime though? I know they were manga).



Lone Wolf and Cub are excellent movies and they are indeed based specifically on the manga.

They're also fairly unknown, as is the manga, in the West so I can see them being overlooked when it comes to adaptations. If it weren't for the Criterion release of them I doubt they'd even be available.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

I am counting on international audiences to keep this from being a massive flop.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 16, 2019)

I have just donated $900 million.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Lone Wolf and Cub are excellent movies and they are indeed based specifically on the manga.
> 
> They're also fairly unknown, as is the manga, in the West so I can see them being overlooked when it comes to adaptations. If it weren't for the Criterion release of them I doubt they'd even be available.



Sure. But they're well known in Samurai movie circles, moreso than in anime circles. The butchered english version ("Shogun Assassin"?) was pretty successful in the west. I actually didn't even realize they were adapted from manga until much, much later.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2019)

Kept my attention glued to the big screen from start to finish. That's a first in a long time. The world building is fantastic, story is character--driven, most characters are very much relatable and likable. Pleasantly surprised by its boldness and brutality in disposing some of the characters. All in all, it far surpassed my expectations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Kept my attention glued to the big screen from start to finish. That's a first in a long time. The world building is fantastic, story is character--driven, most characters are very much relatable and likable. Pleasantly surprised by its boldness and brutality in disposing some of the characters. All in all, it far surpassed my expectations.



Kind of like "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species".


----------



## JFF (Feb 17, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Kept my attention glued to the big screen from start to finish. That's a first in a long time. The world building is fantastic, story is character--driven, most characters are very much relatable and likable. Pleasantly surprised by its boldness and brutality in disposing some of the characters. All in all, it far surpassed my expectations.



I fully agree. It got a cinematic score of A- in the US now.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 17, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Kept my attention glued to the big screen from start to finish. That's a first in a long time. The world building is fantastic, story is character--driven, most characters are very much relatable and likable. Pleasantly surprised by its boldness and brutality in disposing some of the characters. All in all, it far surpassed my expectations.



The manga is more brutal than this if this shocked you. This is only 12.


----------



## Trueno (Feb 17, 2019)

I never read the source material and I loved the movie.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 17, 2019)

I liked it, but I think it needed a real triple A filmmaker to pull off. Very ambitious, also messy. Felt like a series of big budget television episodes mashed together. There were also some backed-against-a-corner choices for the effects, because aside from zapan and alita, the way they melded the human faces to the machines looked too unconvincing and bizarre. There were some high drama scenes that just didn't work for me because it looked too silly. Especially the ending. It was a high wire act they almost pulled off. It's no jupiter ascending, but it's also no avatar.

I'm not familiar with the manga, but zapan was the better antagonist / rival among the cadre of opponents the movie included. His design was convincing, the actor was great, he had plenty to play off with alita and the love interest, and the movie just tried to do way too much. They really went all in. Impressive and ambitious, but they didn't quite pull it off and probably should have stuck with less is more.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

It has overperformed tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This movie has "flop" written all over it





Mbxx said:


> I doubt that.





~Gesy~ said:


> You may.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

It was just too expensive.  Once Cameron wasn’t directing anymore.  The budget should have been reduced.

It will lose a little bit of money probably.  Not a massive disaster like Mortal Engines.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2019)

I will say that america not caring about anime adaptations isnt at all a surpising development. There's still hope.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 18, 2019)

The eyes were weird too. A lot of weird design and effects choices. I didn't realize how dumb they looked until I saw big eyed michele rodriguez.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 18, 2019)

This film was made for the fans. People who haven't read the source material shouldn't be chatting shit. Fuck off. There was no other way other than to have a high budget for this because that's what it deserves. They weren't aiming for the box office otherwise they would've picked a different project.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 18, 2019)

Why didn't they bring up that panzer kunst is meant for fighting on the moon/space/zero g? It's such a quick connection to something in alita's memory flashes. I know they're building up to her being the enemy of solom, but we see them fighting on the moon before alita gets her new body and it felt like the movie needed another thread to sew panzer kunst into everything since we never really got a feel for it as a martial art. It's such an easy connect I'm surprised they didn't make it. Could have been a throwaway line.


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2019)

James Cameron and Robert Rodriguez rely too much on cgi for their movies.

Despite no liking his movies, Alex Garlsnd could probably do some good work for this franchise with a fraction of the budget.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> This film was made for the fans. People who haven't read the source material shouldn't be chatting shit. Fuck off. There was no other way other than to have a high budget for this because that's what it deserves. They weren't aiming for the box office otherwise they would've picked a different project.



I kind of feel like that's an excuse. Movies are made to make money. Even if they 'made it for the fans', if it's a box office disaster, that will do damage to other potential projects they might have in development. 

Furthermore, I don't really get why some people are claiming it's not meant for mass consumption... It really kind of felt like a normal blockbuster to me, outside of those eyes... and even then, it may have been an attempt to provoke the same uncanny valley appeal that worked in "Avatar". 

I can see the 'it's for the fans' argument being used for something like the "Blade Runner" sequel, but I don't see how that really works for this. 

It's not doing well because 

- The reviews were surprisingly lackluster; I actually feel like critics are being too harsh, but whatever. 

- Robert Rodriguez was a bizarre choice to direct this movie, as he's more known for either kids films, violent films and doing those relatively cheaply... Not the director you'd normally hire for a big budgeted, PG-13 affair. 

- The marketing campaign. It's odd that they sold the movie on some of the more awkward lines ("I'd even give you my heart", "I will not stand by in the presence of evil"). The eyes didn't help, as they were too easy to mock. 

If James Cameron directed it, I think it would've done better. It also might've done better if it had a more focused marketing campaign. I think it lost some momentum when it was pushed back. 

I am disappointed that it's not doing better though, as I thought it was surprisingly good. Hopefully it has legs, but let's face it... some of the upcoming competition is pretty stiff.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2019)

Agree with everything you said, Martial, except I think Rodriguez is a good fit because of his aesthetic sense in violent scenes. He injected a Sin City vibe into Alita.

The big eyes looked distracting in the trailer but they didn't bother me at all during the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Agree with everything you said, Martial, except I think Rodriguez is a good fit because of his aesthetic sense in violent scenes. He injected a Sin City vibe into Alita.
> 
> The big eyes looked distracting in the trailer but they didn't bother me at all during the movie.



Yeah, I guess "Battle Angel" does have some "Sin City" vibes, but to be fair... "Sin City" was an unusual movie for him at the time too.

But from a marketing perspective? Robert Rodriguez isn't usually the guy you go to for a big budgeted science fiction film, which is probably why the marketing campaign has ignored him. 

I got used to the eyes in the movie, but once again -- from a marketing perspective -- they were mocked so much on the web that I'm sure it did no favors for the movie financially.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I kind of feel like that's an excuse. Movies are made to make money. Even if they 'made it for the fans', if it's a box office disaster, that will do damage to other potential projects they might have in development.



Wow are you @Rukia ? Because that's the same thing he said in my neg. And that's not a compliment btw, Rukia is cancer incarnate 



> Furthermore, I don't really get why some people are claiming it's not meant for mass consumption... It really kind of felt like a normal blockbuster to me, outside of those eyes... and even then, it may have been an attempt to provoke the same uncanny valley appeal that worked in "Avatar".
> 
> I can see the 'it's for the fans' argument being used for something like the "Blade Runner" sequel, but I don't see how that really works for this.



Why should Blade Runner get the it's for the fans treatment and not this? Both had high budgets. No one even some of you people on NF know about the source material, it's a niche project that was brought to the big screen for the fans. You're crazy if you think this was supposed to be a billion dollar box office hit.

The only reason the budget is high is because there was no other way than to make this film. It requires a high amount of CG in the first place. They would rather make a good film with effort put into it than fail and lose money.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 19, 2019)

Apparently cameron partially allocated some avatar budget into alita, so there might be some sort of financial deal worked out there with the studio.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Wow are you @Rukia ? Because that's the same thing he said in my neg. And that's not a compliment btw, Rukia is cancer incarnate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, Rukia's going to love that.

I didn't say it was going to be a billion dollar hit, but no filmmaker in their right mind is going to deliberately destroy their career to make a movie 'for the fans'. They might risk their career. 

As for why "Blade Runner" counts? Because -- 

- The original film bombed too. 
- It's a very slow paced film. 
- The director even said something along the lines of 'it will probably fail'. 

But do I think it was green-light with the understanding that it would be a bomb? No. Heads roll behind-the-scenes when lots of money is lost. 

You can take an obscure source and make a big budgeted film out of it, if it's high concept enough and has the backing of the right people. "All You Need to Kill" is more obscure in the west than "Battle Angel", but they still adapted it into "Edge of Tomorrow". They made a big budgeted "47 Ronin" movie, even though it's an exclusively Japanese story and Japan doesn't rake in the cash like China does.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Apparently cameron partially allocated some avatar budget into alita, so there might be some sort of financial deal worked out there with the studio.


He is a fool. That is money lost, if he loved the movie so much he should had directed it, he had more than 10 years to do it! you gonna tell me he wasnt able to squeeze it during Avatar sequels production that took over a decade to plan?

Also yes, Blade runner 2 was quite pointless. This one could have had a better art direction and had some very bad ideas, like the instagram eyes "if they where gonna do it that way then why not just go all the way in and give anime eyes to all the characters in the movie? in that way you make it a style as opposed to a cringe wannabe stereotype of "animu/manga = big eyes" which is cringe af.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> This one could have had a better art direction and had some very bad ideas, like the instagram eyes "if they where gonna do it that way then why not just go all the way in and give anime eyes to all the characters in the movie? in that way you make it a style as opposed to a cringe wannabe stereotype of "animu/manga = big eyes" which is cringe af.


Did you even watch the movie?  There is a reason Alita's eyes are like that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Did you even watch the movie?  There is a reason Alita's eyes are like that.


Which was pretty dumb tbh.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Which was pretty dumb tbh.


How so?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2019)

I saw it and didnt hate it so this was a minor miracle.

fuck James Cameron forever tho, he dead to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Saw the movie. *Actually very good*!  As expected of RR and Cameron.
> 
> 
> So now we have to wait years for a sequel after the 4 Avatar movies are done.. Oh well, this was good enough to *make me want to start the manga*.



Ah


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 21, 2019)

Parallax said:


> I saw it and didnt hate it so this was a minor miracle.
> 
> fuck James Cameron forever tho, he dead to me.



What do you have against James Cameron?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Fuck James Cameron.  Hate that prick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 21, 2019)

Good lord the chinese poster for this movie is stunning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Which was pretty dumb tbh.





Mider T said:


> How so?



Whether it was explained or not... or whether the explanation was satisfactory or not... the eyes were still kind of distracting and will probably be the first effect to age poorly. Furthermore, I think they increased the budget and decreased the ticket sales, as they were ridiculed too much.

They didn't bother me personally, but I don't think they were worth the effort either.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 21, 2019)

The french City Hunter movie was better.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

I don’t think this is another John Carter or Valerian.  I think it will do well enough outside of the US that it can break even.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

Actually showing the murder of a dog would be box office suicide in the United States.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think this is another John Carter or Valerian.  I think it will do well enough outside of the US that it can break even.



It's also better than both of those movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Feb 24, 2019)

I saw the movie today. 

I don't get where all the hate for this movie comes from. I'm not familiar with the original manga and the story, so I can't comment on that, but I didn't notice anything particularly bad about the movie. 

The effects used were actually good and the action scenes were dope!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

The movie is getting hate??


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2019)

I just got back from it and I fucking hated it.  Tons of fucking reasons.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-laden reasons_ 




The action sequences were pretty badass, and if you loser fanboys care only about that, then I guess you might like this piece of shit.  Everything else sucked total shit.

First, who the fuck is Keean Johnson.  His character was cringe-worthy.  His acting was terrible.  And, from a pacing perspective, I loved how he basically fucking died, and then ten minutes later, after he was basically resurrected, he fucking died again.  Like, he literally was bleeding out on the ground, then he was an unconscious severed head, then he was an unconscious cyborg, and the last scene we see him in he's scaling a fucking giant tube into the sky as if that's a fucking real-life plan.

Speaking of which, the pacing in the film was pretty shit.  I actually kinda liked the first half, even though some elements were kinda lolz.  But then the pacing got all fucked and the movie fucking accelerated or something, and we basically skipped over a bunch of plot elements that surely were important. 

I don't much care for films where there is a definite sequel in the works without knowing about said sequel ahead of time.  And I realized about 45 minutes in that they weren't moving the film at a pace to resolve all my issues with it in one movie.  Which is why it seriously surprised me when the afterburners kicked in and we skimmed over huge junks of narrative.  

Christoph Waltz, for example, seemed rather against rollerball (or whatever the fuck this stupid sport is called).  And yet, we completely skip the scene where he tries to argue Alita to not participate.  And the stuff with the boyfriend pulling out of cyborg hunting with his buds seemed rather rushed, too.  No build-up.  No tension.  No real conflict.  

The mangas age is really felt here, too.  Rollerblading was big in the 90s, not 2019.  That shitty Rollerball movie from the early 2000's seemed dated.  This was just lame.

And now we get to plot holes.  Sure, this shit hopefully will be resolved in the next film (that I won't be seeing on purpose, if they end up making it), but it doesn't help the strength of this film.  This movie needed an expository opening sequence.  Humans colonized Mars sometime between now and 2200, I guess, and then Mars... attacks us?  They battled on the moon, etc.  Why?  
Can we get a hint behind the history and motivation behind the war?  
Why were there floating cities in the sky, and why were those the things that needed to be destroyed, and why did this one happen to survive?  
What about the rest of the world?  We know that people from all over gathered here, I caught that much, but is the rest of the world completely unlivable? 
Why did technology come to a complete standstill for the last 300 years?  And why did Mars have technology so different than earth's?
Why did no scavenger put on a fucking air tank and loot the shit out of the ship that Alita found her new body in?
So the guys in the sky city want Alita's heart, right?  Why, then, did they drop her out with the trash and not take it?  Or did she come to lie where she is now because of the battle?  If that's the case, how is it she was on the surface level for the last 300 years?  And how is her brain still functioning?  And wouldn't there be lots of Alita like hearts to scavenge after Earth won the war (and they must have won since they're still here)? 
So what happened to the Mars colonies, then?
If the goal of the Martians were to kill the sky cities, why did they want to climb up the tubes?  They are literally from space.  They flew here in spaceships.  They fought on the moon.  Why not just fucking land troops directly on the sky city using... flying things like planes, helicopters, spaceships, etc?
If they really wanted Alita's heart, and they fucking knew where she lived, why not kill her in her sleep?  Or kidnap her "father" to ransom him for her?
What sick fuck takes a teenage girl (regardless of her cyborg parts) and turns her into a killing machine?  Where were the male cyborg troops?  Is Alita like a teenager who has been unconscious for 300 years?  Cause that's all manner of fucked up.




Non-spoiler summary of why I hated this movie:
The pacing was fucked up, the male lead was an awful actor, and the plot is full of gaping holes or shit that is just left completely unexplained.  Too much of the movie seems to ride on the fact that there will be a sequel where things are explained, but it wasn't explained to the audience that we should be expecting a sequel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I saw the movie today.
> 
> I don't get where all the hate for this movie comes from. I'm not familiar with the original manga and the story, so I can't comment on that, but I didn't notice anything particularly bad about the movie.
> 
> The effects used were actually good and the action scenes were dope!


Its the eyes.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 24, 2019)

Alita opened up to $60+ million this weekend in China. Total sitting at $263 million. 

It's outpacing some of the lower expectations and is now expected to make $400 million worldwide total.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Its the eyes.


Honestly, myself and others got over that within the first 5 mins.  It also helps that we saw trailers so we were used to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> What do you have against James Cameron?



I'm actually, or rather was, pro Cameron.  He was sitting on this property for a long time and I was very excited to see what he was gonna do with it but then he made a boat load of cash on Avatar and decided to just give up Alita to make more Avatar and so that made me go fuck james cameron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2019)

Its gonna be warcraft all over again.


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2019)

???


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2019)

another win for Alita


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 28, 2019)

Alita is such a savage. 

She isn't satisfied with defeating her enemies. She must humiliate them too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Parallax said:


> I'm actually, or rather was, pro Cameron.  He was sitting on this property for a long time and I was very excited to see what he was gonna do with it but then he made a boat load of cash on Avatar and decided to just give up Alita to make more Avatar and so that made me go fuck james cameron.


That’s a good reason to hate Cameron.  And is basically the reason I hate him.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

$400m if true is basically break even territory for Alita.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 1, 2019)

I enjoyed this movie. I do agree with the weird pacing at times and Hugo was eh, but Alita herself and the action were great. She's a badass. And I liked the way it ended. It's just like my animes.


----------



## martryn (Mar 1, 2019)

From what I can tell the complaints I leveled were valid, no one disputes them, you guys just don't care about the quality of the film, but rather the quality of the action and special effects.  And I'll even say that those were pretty stellar.  I think that Ready Player One did all of that better, with a better script and better acting and better pacing, so I am curious what the response to that film was on the forums.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm watching it 2nd time today this time in IMAX 3D

Please support the movie, i really don't understand u americans fascination with animated or superhero movies. I hope it'll reach 450-500 million worldwide to get a sequel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> $400m if true is basically break even territory for Alita.




I heard it's 450 -  500 million to break even.
In China they get less % of the gross i think.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 2, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Alita is such a savage.
> 
> She isn't satisfied with defeating her enemies. She must humiliate them too.




After seeing it the 2nd time,I feel the part Hugo die should reverse with the part she blietzkreig the bad guys.idk maybe it's just me.


----------



## martryn (Mar 2, 2019)

I tell you, the pacing of the film is all shot to hell.  The second half of the film is complete film-making garbage.  Especially with how they handled Hugo.  I feel there were crucial scenes left on the editing room floor that were cut due to time-constraints.  The movie felt longer than the 2 hour run time.  If they were intending to turn this into a franchise, with multiple sequels, they could have easily split this one film into two separate movies, included more expository scenes, more flashbacks about her past, and those cut scenes (that I am convinced they must have filmed) that would have fixed the pacing problems.

For example, I'm positive they filmed a scene where Hugo woke up and saw that he was a cyborg now, and was despondent, and was reassured, unconvincingly by Alita, before she stormed off for revenge.  And a scene where Alita convinces Ido that she needs to do Rollerball for reasons.  And a scene where Hugo starts expressing doubts about the nature of his "side job" to his friends before he decided that he had to go and stop this one last job literally the night, and literally at the same time, as Alita's important rollerball debut.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 2, 2019)

martryn said:


> I tell you, the pacing of the film is all shot to hell.  The second half of the film is complete film-making garbage.  Especially with how they handled Hugo.  I feel there were crucial scenes left on the editing room floor that were cut due to time-constraints.  The movie felt longer than the 2 hour run time.  If they were intending to turn this into a franchise, with multiple sequels, they could have easily split this one film into two separate movies, included more expository scenes, more flashbacks about her past, and those cut scenes (that I am convinced they must have filmed) that would have fixed the pacing problems.
> 
> For example, I'm positive they filmed a scene where Hugo woke up and saw that he was a cyborg now, and was despondent, and was reassured, unconvincingly by Alita, before she stormed off for revenge.  And a scene where Alita convinces Ido that she needs to do Rollerball for reasons.  And a scene where Hugo starts expressing doubts about the nature of his "side job" to his friends before he decided that he had to go and stop this one last job literally the night, and literally at the same time, as Alita's important rollerball debut.



Yeah. And the director shot it in, what, 57 days? He's the farthest thing from a perfectionist and a story as convoluted as alita's needed more of a perfectionist to pull off. Like I don't know james cameron (who also probably would have made different design decisions for the cyborgs and maybe even alita herself to help the special effects look more convincing).


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2019)

martryn said:


> For example, I'm positive they filmed a scene where Hugo woke up and saw that he was a cyborg now, and was despondent, and was reassured, unconvincingly by Alita, before she stormed off for revenge.  And a scene where Alita convinces Ido that she needs to do Rollerball for reasons.  And a scene where Hugo starts expressing doubts about the nature of his "side job" to his friends before he decided that he had to go and stop this one last job literally the night, and literally at the same time, as Alita's important rollerball debut.



Those scenes are not essential if people can easily fill in the blanks as you just did, martryn. Personally I really enjoyed the fast pace and thought it was the most intense action flick since Mad Max. I don't know, I guess I was in the right mood at the right time and you weren't?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Those scenes are not essential if people can easily fill in the blanks as you just did, martryn. Personally I really enjoyed the fast pace and thought it was the most intense action flick since Mad Max. I don't know, I guess I was in the right mood at the right time and you weren't?



I do find myself wondering if that rollerball scene (can't remember the name) was necessary to the narrative, as I agree that there were some odd stuff that felt missing (like the guy never getting a real chance to react to his robot body). It was an entertaining scene, but it seemed like everything else was sort of pushed  to the side so they can have a big action sequence.

WITH THAT SAID, 

I dont remember that being in the original anime, which I believe was like an hour long, so it might've been added to fill out the running-time.


----------



## martryn (Mar 2, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Those scenes are not essential if people can easily fill in the blanks as you just did, martryn.



That's a piss poor argument.  You can say the same thing about the vast number of scenes in literally every film.  You're making excuses that sum up to the story and characters are just a canvas to plaster action sequences on top of.  And, yeah, I liked the action sequences.  I'm sorry I wanted more substance from a film, and I will judge the movie accordingly. 



Yasha said:


> I don't know, I guess I was in the right mood at the right time and you weren't?



I was on board with the film for the first 3rd of the movie.  I thought everything up to her diving underwater to get her new body from the crashed spaceship was pretty solid.  At that point, everything in the film started feeling rushed.  Yeah, the action scenes were still really cool, especially the bounty hunter bar scene, but it feels like they started working from a different script and had a different director.  And, again, it feels like the character development was jaunty and unnatural.  Like scenes were missing that would better explain why the characters' tones and attitudes were so radically changed.

The movie was about the most unintentionally funny thing I've seen in years.  Hugo's arc at the end of the film had me laughing my ass off in the theater.  Fucking guy goes from dying, to being a severed head, a comatose patient, to an angsty CGI mockery before dying again in the span of 10 minutes of film.  And his love dialogue with Alita was even cringier than "I don't like sand.  It's course and rough and irritating.  And it gets everywhere."


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> I heard it's 450 -  500 million to break even.
> In China they get less % of the gross i think.


The budget for the movie was only 170mil. Are you saying they spent over 300million on marketing? 

FOH


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2019)

martryn said:


> That's a piss poor argument.  You can say the same thing about the vast number of scenes in literally every film.  You're making excuses that sum up to the story and characters are just a canvas to plaster action sequences on top of.  And, yeah, I liked the action sequences. * I'm sorry I wanted more substance from a film, and I will judge the movie accordingly. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you getting defensive?



The World said:


> The budget for the movie was only 170mil. Are you saying they spent over 300million on marketing?
> 
> FOH


lol, don't get smug. Those numbers weren't pulled out of his ass.



Fox claims they need $350 million, with outsider analysts claiming $400-500. Studios --especially if they're anticipating the flop -- will often low ball the numbers so that they can save some face and minimize the damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 2, 2019)

The World said:


> The budget for the movie was only 170mil. Are you saying they spent over 300million on marketing?
> 
> FOH




From my understanding for high budget AAA+ films,they need  x2.5 to x3 to break even.
Unless it's a low/middle budget < 80 million flick then it's x2.

The money doesn't all go to marketing. Cinema take some, in China i think the government take 20% profit revenue or something as compared to the US. yea 400 million is not considered a flop but still less a lost ( maybe can recoup via Blu Ray sales ) Hope it reach at least 450 million to warrant a sequel.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2019)

FOX gay numbers can kiss my ass that extra 200mil is so some rich white old fuck can wipe his ass for the next year.



They're at 290mil worldwide rn


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2019)

350 million now 

word of mouth is now spreading and giving the middle finger to sjw critics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2019)

The World said:


> 350 million now
> 
> word of mouth is now spreading and giving the middle finger to sjw critics



SJW critics?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

The World said:


> 350 million now
> 
> word of mouth is now spreading and giving the middle finger to sjw critics


Alita is not a flop.  The haters have gone into hiding!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 4, 2019)

The World said:


> 350 million now
> 
> word of mouth is now spreading and giving the middle finger to sjw critics




Come on a bit more push...400 million.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 4, 2019)

Take note tomb raider almost triple its production value yet many still doubt a sequel will happen. 

Hope Cameron will push for a sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Battle Angel probably needs to get to around $450m before it starts to turn a profit.  So I think a sequel is unlikely.  But this movie was in development for like 15 years.  I’m just glad it got made.  And I am glad it won’t lose money.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Battle Angel probably needs to get to around $450m before it starts to turn a profit.  So I think a sequel is unlikely.  But this movie was in development for like 15 years.  I’m just glad it got made.  And I am glad it won’t lose money.


It already did. You gotta take cut from marketing and the cut from theaters from overseas. Face it tiger, the instagram eyes didnt do this movie any favors.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Battle Angel probably needs to get to around $450m before it starts to turn a profit.  So I think a sequel is unlikely.  But this movie was in development for like 15 years.  I’m just glad it got made.  And I am glad it won’t lose money.




Don't count out blu ray sales and other merchandise. Maybe if avatar 2 get crazy revenue,can share some of it to make a sequel lol


----------



## martryn (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alita is not a flop. The haters have gone into hiding!!



I'm literally right here...  And have largely been ignored because this movie is not defensible.


----------



## Karma (Mar 8, 2019)

I wonder if Disney would take the chance on a sequel after they get the rights?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah, I don't think this is getting a sequel. Or at least not a sequel fo any pedigree. It might get pacific rim 2'd and come back with a lesser budget and cast and crew, but it's probably sunk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yeah, I don't think this is getting a sequel. Or at least not a sequel fo any pedigree. It might get pacific rim 2'd and come back with a lesser budget and cast and crew, but it's probably sunk.



Unless James Cameron really, REALLY wants that sequel, I agree.

It seems like a hard movie to get Pacific Rim 2'd though... But hey, I'm sure if they get Robert Rodriguez back, he could probably figure out how to do a cheaper one.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Mar 9, 2019)

I saw this today and i loved it; it was a wonderful dystopian experience,  Alota was an enjoyable lead ( Her moment at the end gave me chills), the step mom had me on my feelings and i really hope it gets a sequel. I will however critique how the film felt like it was supposed to be a 4-5 hour film and was chopped down to a 2 hour flick, may have been better to just branch it out over more movies than try stuff 10 pounds of content into a five pound bag.

7-8/10 for me dog


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 9, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> I saw this today and i loved it; it was a wonderful dystopian experience,  *Alota* was an enjoyable lead ( Her moment at the end gave me chills), the step mom had me on my feelings and i really hope it gets a sequel.



Reps. Made me laugh out loud and lose my drink.

Now it's a tossup between this typo and me misreading shadow's thread title as "When do we consider an actor retarded?"


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Mar 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reps. Made me laugh out loud and lose my drink.
> 
> Now it's a tossup between this typo and me misreading shadow's thread title as "When do we consider an actor retarded?"


my shame is now archived in the stars.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 9, 2019)

It's making a bit of a surge lately I think thanks to WW and word of the mouth.

A number of ppl as are watching these 2 movies in a row like my small brother and his group of friends who watch this first before the premiere of WW.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Mar 11, 2019)

Alita Battle Angel was a great movie. But warning...


To all with family, this is a warning, do not watch Alita Battle Angel on its opening week or second week. Watch it probably on the third or fourth week. Or maybe on Blue Ray.


The theaters are filled with 40 year old white virgin males who are angry and are watching the show not because they like it, but because they hate Captain Marvel movie.


I brought my kids yesterday to the Alita showing. We were greeted by that 40 year old guy from Odin’s Movie blog who was naked, he smelled of cheetos and mt dew, I noticed this one 40 yr old dude from The Quartering youtube blog inside, he was sleeping the entire time, and his left hand was on his dick while his right was on a mt dew 2liter jar. Also, there was this obviously 40 yr old dude that looked exactly like the guy from John Talks who was watching porn on his tablet while the movie went on, his seat was smeared with white gooey material all over.

If you value your sanity and your kids, watch it in blue ray at home.

Did I forget to tell u that John Talks did not plug his earphones on?


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Mar 11, 2019)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Alita Battle Angel was a great movie. But warning...
> 
> 
> To all with family, this is a warning, do not watch Alita Battle Angel on its opening week or second week. Watch it probably on the third or fourth week. Or maybe on Blue Ray.
> ...


This sounds like an r/thathappened post, i dont necessarily know who these people are so I cant say for sure if they are not as you say they are but the way this story is relayed with all these 'recongnisable people" all at the theatre for the same showing and doing [HASHTAG]#TrueGeek[/HASHTAG] things is very hard to believe.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2019)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Alita Battle Angel was a great movie. But warning...
> 
> 
> To all with family, this is a warning, do not watch Alita Battle Angel on its opening week or second week. Watch it probably on the third or fourth week. Or maybe on Blue Ray.
> ...



LOLita

The fact that you recognized all these people on the spot makes one concerned about your kids.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)

Alita is such a beast.  Nova is scared asf.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Mar 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alita is such a beast.  Nova is scared asf.


The ending moment was epic , a lot of problems surrounding the pacing around the end but her pointing at Salem.


----------



## martryn (Mar 12, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> The ending moment was epic , a lot of problems surrounding the pacing around the end but her pointing at Salem.



Yeah!  Like, fuck you for being forever out of reach because this movie will never get a sequel and so we have just a host of unresolved problems!


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2019)

Over $380 million, Alita winning 

Get that $400 million!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 13, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Over $380 million, Alita winning
> 
> Get that $400 million!



Alita is twice the female protagonist captain marvel is, so by that metric alita has made over $760 million!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 14, 2019)

Changed my mind. No post.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2019)

Just wondering, how much has Alita grossed? Is it still a flop?

I certainly hope we will get that sequel. It will depress me if both this and Blade Runner 2049, two of the best sci-fi works in recent decades, do not get a sequel they deserve.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 30, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Just wondering, how much has Alita grossed? Is it still a flop?
> 
> I certainly hope we will get that sequel. It will depress me if both this and Blade Runner 2049, two of the best sci-fi works in recent decades, do not get a sequel they deserve.





It's been 6 weeks since its release and it still hasn't made over $400M yet. Because Alita's domestic gross is half the production budget and China gross is still below production budget despite making up 42% of the foreign gross, the break-even point will be $450-$500M and not $400M. That means Alita is a minor flop because it lost tens of millions. 

Add the marketing budget onto that and Alita would be at a $200M loss, which can be made up in ancillaries but it probably won't make a discernible profit in the end. It would have to do _very _well in that market to make enough to guarantee a sequel.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 31, 2019)

No!!!!!!!!!!!

My boy Marko Zaror!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Alita is twice the female protagonist captain marvel is, so by that metric alita has made over $760 million!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 15, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Over $380 million, Alita winning
> 
> Get that $400 million!



$403 million. 

Just about a success I think but still a good amount for an obscure film like this. Now that the world knows who Alita is, the sequel will be a financial success. Or I at least hope they'll make a sequel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


History shall remember her more kindly...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> History shall remember her more kindly...


dont do drugs Kamal !


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont do drugs Kamal !


I don't take prog twitter pills.

I will be fine.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 15, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> I don't take prog twitter pills.
> 
> I will be fine.



Do you still take redpills?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 15, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do you still take redpills?


I think the whole phrase is silly.


----------



## Amol (Jul 4, 2019)

I absolutely loved the movie. 
I am big fan of manga. Alita is one of the most badass protagonist there is in manga and remember that in manga people throw black holes at each other.
Anyway while movie clearly made charges in story it was faithful adaptation. They explored her insecurities about not being human and her extreme desire to find love. Manga handles some heavy themes and I think movie told me that they are capable enough to handle it if given chance. 
I had no problem with eyes. That complain was overblown. I legit found nothing wrong in her design. Nothing there was distracting. 
Action was so so good. Alita felt like space warrior who can destroy army by herself(as I know her from manga). CGI was good too. 
Basically I have no complain to offer here. Movie had great 3 dimensional characters, character driven story, great action, superb visuals and even good love story. 
We probably will not get sequel for this which is shame because this movie deserves it. I hope Cameron is fan enough that he still to make sequel. It is really all up-to him now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trueno (Jul 11, 2019)

Mouten said:


> what a terrible idea to put Jai Courtney in your movie - even if its just a cameo.


Jai Courtney was a handsome strapping lad in that movie. He was better than the love interest


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2019)

It's sad that two of the greatest sci-fi in recent memory - Blade Runner 2049 and Alita - may not get a sequel they deserve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> It's sad that two of the greatest sci-fi in recent memory - Blade Runner 2049 and Alita - may not get a sequel they deserve.



I'm glad people are supporting alita but don't be a fucking goofball.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 13, 2019)

Mouten said:


> what a terrible idea to put Jai Courtney in your movie - even if its just a cameo.


Almost anyone can be okay in a movie given the right role and direction.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm glad people are supporting alita but don't be a fucking goofball.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Care to elaborate?



I didn't hate alita either, but alita being one of the greatest scifi in recent memory

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 19, 2019)

I think it is allright movie.
Would be very better if Cameron or Del Torro is the one directing it.

Rodriguez did fine job. But his "weird" mark is all over the place.
It is like watching Spykids movies. 

I mean i like it. But imo it bit a miss.
I cant tell which part or why. Maybe because the story is all over the place? I am used to something that is well-structured. And this is not.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Dec 30, 2020)

I pray to Cinema God's that Mouse decides to continue this franchise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2020)

Amol said:


> I pray to Cinema God's that Mouse decides to continue this franchise.


Cinema God's what?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 2, 2021)

@Sennin of Hardwork 
I would like to report @Djomla for rating harassment. I have recieved negative ratings from him for most inane things. He often leaves everyone and only rates me negatively even if I am saying exact same thing as others. 
He is clearly only targeting me and that is against forum rules. If nothing else tell him to fuck off and not bother me anymore. I don't want to entertain some attention seeking troll.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2021)

Amol said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork
> I would like to report @Djomla for rating harassment. I have recieved negative ratings from him for most inane things. He often leaves everyone and only rates me negatively even if I am saying exact same thing as others.
> He is clearly only targeting me and that is against forum rules. If nothing else tell him to fuck off and not bother me anymore. I don't want to entertain some attention seeking troll.


What happens to snitches? @UtahCrip


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 2, 2021)

Amol said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork
> I would like to report @Djomla for rating harassment. I have recieved negative ratings from him for most inane things. He often leaves everyone and only rates me negatively even if I am saying exact same thing as others.
> He is clearly only targeting me and that is against forum rules. If nothing else tell him to fuck off and not bother me anymore. I don't want to entertain some attention seeking troll.


stop snitching, cuz. handle your biz like a G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jan 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What happens to snitches? @UtahCrip



they get ahead,
my boy 6ix9ine was facing 30 and did 3
not bad not bad.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh please, please let it come to fruition. The 2 sequels I most look forward to are Blade Runner 2049 & Alita.


----------

